
Kubernetes and lastminute.com: our course towards better scalability and processes - micheleorsi
http://www.slideshare.net/micheleorsi/kubernetes-and-lastminutecom-our-course-towards-better-scalability-and-processes
======
micheleorsi
In one year we migrated a full set of micro-services into a new infrastructure
based on Kubernetes and Docker. Here are the slides that present our
experience

